# Where to buy good Shisha flavors???



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hi everyone! My husband and I normally enjoy smoking Shisha sometimes - even at home. I'm kind of getting tired of the Al Fakher brand. I've heard of some other brands (Starbuzz to be specific). Does anyone know where I can buy variety Shisha flavors from?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are masses of specialist shisha shops across town, each of which stocks a range of flavours and brands. My husband goes to one on the Beach Road.
-


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Well i've been to quite a few but the brands I see are Nakhla, Al Fakher, Layalina. They're all good but not the best.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

carrefour, smokers centre


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

You do know how bad sisha is don't you? The greatest misconception is that the water filters the smoke! While you burn away 11 minutes of your life with each cigarette, with Shisha it is worse because in the shisha there’s no filter and you inhale more of the impurities with each breath.

People tend to justify smoking shisha saying it bubbles through water and therefore isn’t as harmful. Bubbling of the water just reduces the temperature a little bit.

There are hidden dangers, too like getting addicted to the higher levels of nicotine in the shisha. We have an indication of how much nicotine there is in cigarettes, but in shisha we don’t really know how much nicotine there is because it’s so unregulated. It’s interesting, because the water that the shisha bubbles through makes it worse, because the water, combined with the humidity, makes the smoke from the shisha stay in your lungs longer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

you can find them in Carrefour & spinney’s or at normal grocery shops .


----------

